# Recognize these?



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Why does a drive in come to mind?


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

50 years ago this month in fact! And the KC Chiefs were in the Super Bowl when the commercial aired!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Driver Controlled Exhaust - Waldron's Automotive Exhaust


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Not Quite GTOJunior but close enough!


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Almost ready. Still need slots in inlet and outlet bushings and sound







testing and spring tension adjustment.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Driver Controlled Exhaust - Waldron's Automotive Exhaust


Very cool.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

" The Humbler "


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Tested them today on Dad's big wagon and like all the others, these idle about 10 dBA louder when open, around 7 or so louder at 2200 and around 9 dBa louder at 3500. They sound sweet on a Pontiac for sure (I usually use my 340 Plymouth).


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Got the last four done and ready to ship. Two tested, two more to test tomorrow.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

Would love to get these for my 69 GTO (even though not original equip). Waldron says they have not had them for years! Any ideas where to get them?


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mike, Not sure I'll even build another set but email me and I'll keep your name handy in case I need to build a couple more. They are mighty expensive but fun to fabricate. thand at kc.rr.com


----------

